# B-17 Nose Hit



## R-2800 (Jan 10, 2007)

Everyone has seen the famous Cologne, Germany B-17 nose hit but here is the full story and more photos


IT WAS A FORTRESS COMING HOME - They Could Hear It Before They Could See it


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 10, 2007)

Excellent story!

Thanks!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2007)

Good link and amazing story.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2007)

Great story!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW!!!!


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 10, 2007)

thats what I said but, i knew the story already but never seen the last two pictures


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2007)

jeez there were a lot of men on that aircraft that were only there/survived by chance because they'd replaced someone else short term!


----------

